# IDEA Gang (Total fake CHEATING)



## Gaurav (Aug 12, 2007)

*IDEA Gang (CHEATING)*

anybody here using IDEA gang connection,...

I want to say something about this,,,,

purchased two gang sim cards , from a local dealer near my house. After knowing it's call rates (10p/m to any gang number) i was very happy, but you get only 500 min of that calls after that you will be charged 50p/m...

They never specified this condition under it's sales package nor on their website... check this link
*www.ideacellular.com/IDEA.portal?_...clePlanCode=content_prepaid_upwest_mygangcard
 and when I called up it's cust care, they said wait for 48hrs and then come back., after much head banging with them they told me that you get a total of 500 min of 10paise calls (to all gang numbers)...
I'm quite a surprised with them as not mentioned such things under the sales package along with the product makes one feel cheated and disgrace to use services of such ISP.

what should be done now(nothing)? wanted everybody in this forum to be known of the partial promises made by such ISPs


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 13, 2007)

file a complaint against them in the consumer forum?? i guess the site is core.nic.in


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 13, 2007)

Outrageous when will the ISPs and Telcos stop thinking that Indians are idiots!


----------



## Pathik (Aug 13, 2007)

bloody telcos


----------



## aryayush (Aug 13, 2007)

It's the same the world over. This is a very dirty industry.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 13, 2007)

@Gaurav , They have given the detail on the website. you missed it , be careful before you take any action.


----------



## Gaurav (Aug 13, 2007)

i meant that nothing is mentioned on the sales package,  and even the seller did'nt tell me that..... he too is surprised with that.
let me check the web again.



			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> @Gaurav , They have given the detail on the website. you missed it , be careful before you take any action.



they have given the detail but not of first 500 min....
if you have seen the details regarding the same then post the link to that page and let me have a look at that one too.....


----------



## gsmsikar (Aug 13, 2007)

i saw a ad of that idea sim and in that ad it is clearly mentioned that the first 500 min will only cost 10p ...after that normal mobile rates will apply...


----------



## max_demon (Aug 14, 2007)

yeah , fie a consumer case , or sue the company


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 14, 2007)

The idea site is not opening here curently , i will post the link soon . They have given info on the site abt the first 500 mins thing.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 15, 2007)

ok dude, here is the link . They have specified about the 500 mins thing here . Chk the link

*www.ideacellular.com/IDEA.portal?_...clePlanCode=content_prepaid_mhgoa_mygang.html

here is the screenshot 
*img297.imageshack.us/img297/4492/clipboard01xs3.jpg


----------



## Gaurav (Aug 17, 2007)

hi tarey_g,
                  OK, i think you selected location as "Maharashtra & Goa" or location other than UttarPradesh(W),
Correct me if I am wrong, just select this(Uttar Pradesh(W)) location and you won't be surprised by the different chart shown to you  , moreover there's no option given for 500 mins or something like that on that page.
they did'nt even mentioned "condition apply" on that page... 

well then do post here what you find about this useless gang card in the location specified above. . . .  am waiting....


----------



## TechHunter (Aug 17, 2007)

^^^ I would suggest u file a complaint in consumer forum, after all it’s only a paper and pen it would take to file a complaint.
It doesn't matter if they have anything on their website or not... as long as they promise 10ps/min on the sales product and doesn’t mention about the 500 min limit/restriction on the same, you have a very strong case of fraud against them.

You better keep that sales package safe with you, that would be the strongest evidence you will have.


----------



## Gaurav (Aug 17, 2007)

yes, there's nothing mentioned about the 500/min restriction on the sales package,,,, 
 i will file a case against them,,,,

though the amount involved is very low, but I want that they should be penalised for such an act of fraud and partial information given to the consumer., and non cooperation....


----------



## almighty (Aug 17, 2007)

hey just launch a camplain here
www.core.nic.in
with all details ...


----------



## arunks (Aug 17, 2007)

in their ad on televison they clearly show that only 500min.. see ad again ..it comes written small

i think so


----------



## Gaurav (Aug 24, 2007)

no it's not, i have seen the ad many times.....


----------



## roshanastrologer (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: IDEA Gang best sim everrrrrrrrr*

IDEA GANG IS THE BEST SIM EVER BUT IT HAS BEEN PRESENTED IN THE WORST POSSIBLE WAYS

IT SEND STD SMS TO ANY NETWORK AT JUST 10 PAISA 
THIS FACILITY IS WITHOUT TARIFF AND THIS COMES UNDER NORMAL INBUILT RATES OF IDEA GANG

1ST OF ALL LEMME CLEAR 
THERE IS NOTHING SUCH AS GANG IN THIS SIM
ITS SIMILAR TO ANY SIMPLE IDEA SIM
CALL RATES SAME AEVERYTHING SAME
U DONT HAVE TO MAKE ANY GANG AS THERE IS NO SUCH FACILTY FOR GANG TO GANG

ITS FOR JUST 1 MONTH
WAT IS THE USP OF THE SIM IS IT SENDS *STD SMS TO ANY NETWORK AT 10 PAISA*

*NO OTHER SIM DOES IT*
*AND IT IS AN INBULIT RATE*
*NO TARIFF *


----------

